# Storing Milled Grain



## woodwormm (16/2/15)

I bought a brew's worth of grain last Friday and didn't get a chance to brew. 

looking like I won't this week either. 

What's the best way to store and how long can I do if for? 

it's milled and in a grain sack.


----------



## menoetes (17/2/15)

If it's not vacu-sealed or in a an airtight bag already I would recommend getting it into an airtight container asap. Grains (like bread) can go stale if left open to air and moisture too long. You also risk pests like weevils, mice etc getting into your grains if it's left out.

Get it all sealed up then placed somewhere dry and cool (and safe from vermin) until you get the chance to use it.


----------



## mckenry (17/2/15)

If you can keep it safe from rodents etc in a low humidity environment it will last a couple of months just fine. I didn't think that was really possible until I listened to the last podcast from beersmith. It was with the owner/brewer in nth California who has a nano brewery. He doesn't own a mill! He gets it delivered cracked and stores it as above. He reports no eff losses or quality issues.


----------

